# Comparison between LOTR-Hobbit



## gate7ole (Oct 6, 2002)

I would like to share my thoughts about the following matter. Which is my favourite hobbit book. The adjective used in not “best”, because many people correctly object to such arguments.
The answer after much thought and consideration would be the Hobbit. I’m not a child, but I prefer the childish version of a hobbit tale. The naïve climate of Hobbit is lost in the grievous matters of LOTR. There we don’t have the same sense of adventuring that possesses the Hobbit. Frodo’s company isn’t anymore a dozen of joyful dwarves returning to their home long lost. His company has a more serious mood, and his plan is far more perilous. Bilbo left his home for an unexpected travel across the whole world, he fought a dragon and won a great treasure. The childish spirit hidden in me suddenly awoke. I wanted too to go on such an adventure. I was involved in the history and wanted to participate. On the other hand, I cared a lot about Frodo’s fate, but I didn’t want to participate. None would like to have the experience of Cirith Ungol. 
I understand the more epic nature of LOTR. It describes a by far more epic story, where kings, great battles, heroic actions are involved. The Hobbit has too these elements but less developed. It is after all a matter of personal choice. I prefer to read about the tale of a naïve hobbit that left his home without a handkerchief and after many adventures he returned more mature and of course wealthier. That is all I want. No great battles that determine the destiny, no terrible lords of darkness. Thus, my favorite part of LOTR is the first chapters of the adventures of the hobbits. (The song of “The Road goes even on and on” is magnificent). But still Hobbit is put on top in my heart.

I would like to hear anyone’s opinion about it.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 6, 2002)

I understand what you say and I agree with the comparisons that you speak of.
I have said before that I do not think that The Lord of the Rings can be compared with The Silmarillion and I also think the same (and even more so) about The Hobbit.
I can not say which of these books I most enjoy because I enjoy they equally but in different ways.


> The childish spirit hidden in me suddenly awoke.


I can not say the same for myself because my innerchild was never asleep. 
The childish part of us that loves this story so much is only considered childish because we are taught to think it is so as we grow up. These whims that adults have to go out on adventures and see the world are a part of human nature not child nature. That is just an opinion though, I'm sure some will disagree.
But because this "childish" nature does go dormant in many adults (a pity) you could fairly say that The Hobbit is a youthful story. Another reason you can say that is because The Hobbit fails to deal with serious grown-up matters. I think the latter reason is a better reason, and it is my reason.

The Lord of the Rings is a story with an early adult feel, we experience the fun carefree feel at certain parts, but they are ever overshadowed by serious dark things. In this we learn that things can not always be fun and games. That we must put fun and games on hold and deal with the world.

With the Silmarillion we get the sense of old. This book apeals in the same way that the Lord of the Rings does but it is much bigger, and more serious. In it we learn that the events of LOTR while great are not the most important, and that much happend before and will happen after. We learn that no one did anything realy new in LOTR, all of that had been before, and while it was special it's own time and in the overall picture of the world, it was still just a small part of the big picture.I would say that each of these three represents an age in the developement of a persons life. From youth, to awareness, to wisdom.
The Hobbit. The lord of The Rings, and The Silmarillion.


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Oct 7, 2002)

What an excellent analogy! I have to say I never thought of it that way. Of course I noticed the tone differences in the three stories, but to carefully put into the perspective of youth, awareness, and wisdom, was far beyond me. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Oct 19, 2002)

The comparison of the two stories is almost a comparison of one's childhood understanding of life (and they lived happily ever after) and the sad day when one becomes and adult and learns that "ever after" never comes. In the song, "Toyland" from the play later movie "Babes in Toyland", the refrain says, "Toyland, toyland, beautiful girl-and-boy land, once you pass its borders, you can ne'er return again". And that is, in fact, the difference between the two stories.


----------



## ltas (Oct 25, 2002)

The comparision of The Hobbit presenting the childhood and LOTR the adulthood is indeed excellent.

Here's another aspect of the differences of the Hobbit and LOTR. 

In the Hobbit one gets the feeling that the fairytale will continue. Bilbo returns home and lives happily ever after and so do elves and dwarves. Many wonderful adventures may yet await in the future.

The ending of The Lord of the Rings, on the other hand, is final. Nothing similar will ever happen again. The magic of the world is diminishing. The Era of Men has begun.


----------



## Eol (Oct 26, 2002)

> The magic in the world is diminishing, the Era of Men has begun...


Good thought! Here's how I see the 3 books that have mentioned

The Hobbit - If you want to relax by a fireplace and hear a warm, heartening tale about a hobbit who ran out the door without a hankerchief then the Hobbit is for you. Of course, if you're a Tolkiapath like me then you hvae to read the Hobbit anyways.

The Silmarillion - A collection of history and tales for those wishing to learn more of the Elder Days. A hard read, but definitely worth it.

The Lord Of The Rings - A epic story of king who struggles against his weakness and a fellowship undertaking an impossible quest...A good book if you want adventure and some darker themes than The Hobbit.

Overall, my favorite is the Lord Of The Rings.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Oct 26, 2002)

...king who struggles against his weakness <quote>

Do not confuse the Aragorn of Mr. Jackson with the Aragorn of Professor Tolkien! In the book, Aragorn did not struggle against "weakness" but against the situation in which he found himself. He could only do his best in a world that was marking time before Sauron managed complete victory and established another Dark Age. The elves were departing as quickly as possible and the men of both kingdoms continued to doggedly resist, however futile their resistance might be. Aragorn had already accomplished great feats against the enemy as Thorongil and by so doing, had delayed Sauron's victory by at least a few decades, but in fact, it was only a matter of time before the Dark Lord ruled over all.

It was the re-emergence of the Ring, perilous as that was, that brought about the final defeat of Sauron and permitted Aragorn to claim his rightful place as King of both Kingdoms. But had the Ring not been found or had it remained hidden until Sauron had defeated all who stood against him, the history of Middle Earth would have been far different.

In the film, on the other hand, Aragorn fears his heritage and rejects his birthright (neither happens in the book). His ancestor's "crime" in keeping the Ring is ever in his mind as a warning of his own weakness (again, doesn't happen in the book although he admits Isildur's fault). Therefore, it is wise to recognize WHICH "Aragorn" you are defining before you do so and be sure to put them in their proper places.


----------

